# Need advice



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a builder that called me to look at a failed concrete stamp job. It rained on the guys, and its a bit messy in spots. Not really bad, but his clients would be unhappy. It is a small commercial building at a town's ball park, local not professional. Anyways I forgot to grab pics, but he was asking if it could be coated to improve the look. 

Stamps are about 6x6 tile with I would say 3/16 to 1/4 inch grout line width and depth. Its beveled with a tumbled look so not an even grid. Half of its been sealed so I know it has to be removed, and he had to start framing Monday. It will be done before I could get to it. 

I was thinking a shot blast would be best but now the walls are standing. I know posting without pics is asking a lot. Any products that would be ideal without doing a ton of work to completely remove the stamps?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Tommy I am currently working on an estimate for a personal home of a retired decorative concrete guy. If you can stand to wait for a day I will ask him and see what he thinks. Give him your number or something.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks John any help is appreciated. The builder is pretty set in wanting to coat it with epoxy. I may pass and let the other guy he has coming to look do it if I don't get some solid feedback about application over the stamps. 

Prep would kill this job I am afraid. I will get some pics when my SW rep looks at it next week.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I will pick his brain some then. He was showing off his driveway to me. I thought I was standing on real brick. He still has an interest in it and even offered to supply me with some tools and knowledge if I ever wanted to do it myself. Diversification. It interests me. Anyway, it will be a good conversation for us so I will ask him to take a few minutes and call you. Like I said it is clear he still enjoys it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

sherwin williams has a lot of products that you can use. You can restore it and make look like new again.


----------

